
Dr Fauci takes 6000 international units (150mcg) of Vitamin D per day [video] - vanilla-almond
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqZLMoLvhgk
======
just-juan-post
This is the first thing of substance I have seen him say in a long time and I
hope he makes vitamin D his crusade.

I personally take 8-10k (depending on how many roll out of the bottle) and
have for years.

Want to end the unnecessary lockdowns and forced lifestyle changes? Send every
citizen $300 in vitamin D.

~~~
cinntaile
Is there any evidence that it's the vitamin D that gives these benefits and
not other co-factors like for example healthy people are more likely to be
outside and therefore have more vitamin D in their blood and so on? As far as
I know (which admittedly is very little) the jury is still out on this.

